# Look how Protective they are:)



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol if you look closely the hen will flick you whit his wings haha

4 out of 5 eggs are fertile right now hope there will be no upcoming problems when they start to feed chicks


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, congratulations


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks  hope they can make it through the feeding time


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Ohhh your mama bird is just beautiful! WF pearl is my absolute favourite mutation


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Thats so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree she is gorgeous and so is dad


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww I love babies !


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for you two! It is really exciting!


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol thanks,

I'm waiting for them to get out to put more bedding, as you can see that's not enough right? and the chicks are coming soon.  I'll keep you updated and promise to post more pictures next time! lol


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

waaaa! I'm waiting for them to go out this whole day and got bored waiting and decided to shoo them off, because as you can see in the picture above the nest has less shaving, so I want to add more to protect the eggs. and what happen is, while shooing them off the hen accidentally flick the eggs with her wings! and 3 eggs are have crack. then when the they incubate again the eggs this morning the hen get's out of the box whit one egg on his belly it get's dried and got stick to her stomach! and check the eggs again remove the infertile ones so the remaining eggs are 3, 2 have crack and the other one is free from crack but the one that has crack is starting to hatch!. I saw a peep holes and put it near my ears and hear pip pip pip. do you think this egg gonna make it? and the other one with crack will do the same? I hope so.. :wacko: too bad I made the wrong decision now I don't want to check the nest box anymore.


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

any suggestions here? the egg with peep hole hatch!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I have no experience sorry. Hoping all will go well !


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

haizz..:wacko:


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sorry but I am having difficulty understanding.

Are you saying that the chick has started to hatch at the correct time and has pecked a hole in the egg? 

Or that the egg has a hole in it but it should not be hatching because it is not yet time?


----------

